# using clear pots?



## maineharvest (May 3, 2008)

I have some of my young plants in clear one liter soda bottles and was wondering why it is bad.  Does anyone know what exactly the light does to the roots?  I like to keep them in small and disposible pots until i find out if they are male or female.  I plan on just wrapping some duct tape around the pot.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Lights+roots=no good


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Light cannot hit the roots. The roots need complete darkness. I would either use different containers or wrap some tape around the containers. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Firepower (May 3, 2008)

to  better explain, Lights to the roots dont really do anything, the problem on having a clear pot is that the light and the moisture will create mold inside the container with time and mold in your roots is the problem that you dont want, i actually tested this out one one of my 2liter soda bottles and after 4 weeks it had green mold growing inside the pot, while the ones that i covered with metallic tape have none.  hope this clears up a bit..  :aok:


----------



## jraddude (May 3, 2008)

I think it leads to algae growth as well, which is no good.  Wrap some black construction paper around them, it should be fine.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 4, 2008)

Yes, all you need do is use something to diffuse the light so it doesn't 'heat-up' the moisture in yer medium, sort of the magnifier effect. That'll cook up some fine algae quickly when that happens. Simple problem to correct. 
Grow on and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (May 4, 2008)

thanks ever;yone.  ill wrap the pots today


----------



## buds_killington (May 20, 2018)

@Rosebud got some good ideas from here. guess ill be wrapping or taping my pots up. but it is good for germination but i'm a ways past that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2018)

It is really not even good for germination.  Light + water equals algae--never good.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey! I use 2 litter soda bottles painted with .99 cent a can, flat, black spray paint.
'2 litter hempie's'
From clones to 2 gallon pots the hempies are great and fit just right,
 12 in a tote crate.

   Cut them down to about 6'', cut lots of holes in the bottom,
place them over a vertical pole and spray them with 99 cent a can flat, black paint.
Set up 5-10 vertical poles and spray 5-10 pots, then leave them there to dry.

   Hey! two litter hempie's, they are great little pots.


                           Luck and Later...

                                             Poet Warrior...


..


----------



## The Poet (Jun 7, 2018)

Wheres delete?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 7, 2018)

@Poet Warrior    I'm not 100% on this but I don't think Xenforo allows users to delete posts. Not even their own.

The common thing to do is to edit the post to simply say, "Please Delete" and then click the "REPORT" at the bottom of the posting field. In the box that pops up, simply ask a mod to delete the post.

Kind of a hassle but I have noticed other Xenforo forums doing it that way so it is probably the most logical.


----------



## Iams (Jun 16, 2018)

When starting seedlings I double cup a clear cup inside a solid color cup so during the beginning I can check the root growth for adequate roots before transplanting to larger pots. red, clear ,red ,clear ….drill some holes for draining. It has worked on all my grows.


----------



## Jasmine (Jun 16, 2018)

Iams said:


> When starting seedlings I double cup a clear cup inside a solid color cup so during the beginning I can check the root growth for adequate roots before transplanting to larger pots. red, clear ,red ,clear ….drill some holes for draining. It has worked on all my grows.




exactly how I grow as well.  Been that way for years


----------



## Trillian (Jun 19, 2018)

not for the eyes of the ignorant


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2018)

Jeepers, I wonder how well they would be doing if they have used opaque containers


----------

